

Social Features on Amazon - hkdobrev
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001426011

======
hkdobrev
I've received the following email from Amazon:

Dear NAME,

We wanted to let you know about a new feature that will be launching soon for
customers who have connected their Facebook accounts. While shopping, you will
see when your friends have reviewed or wished for an item you're looking at.
Similarly, your friends will see your Facebook profile picture and name when
they are browsing items that you've reviewed or are on your public Wish Lists
(private Wish Lists will remain hidden).

Whether it helps you pick the right product or find great gift ideas, this
feature makes it easier to discover items that may be of interest to you and
your friends. For more information or to opt out of this feature, follow the
link below.

